# Saugeye fishing today ?



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone Saugeye fish today ?Do any good ? Seems like the post spawn bite may be slowing


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes today was very good. These hot windy days are usually always good. I hit them in 2-3 feet of water on a big joshy swim bait with a bladed jig hopped back to me. I caught 4 in the kayak until I got tired of the wind then hit 11 walking the bank.


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

Any chance you know what the water temp was ?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

It has been fantastic fishing lately. We had a tournament Saturday 12 teams and every team brought in a limit. I Caught around 20 keepers Saturday all 2 to 4 foot on jerkbaits. got 1st and big fish Had 15lbs for my best 5 fish. 4.01 was my big.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All our fish came in 8 to 10 FOW on jig and crawler.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Trapperebeck said:


> Any chance you know what the water temp was ?


No I dont,but I was on a fairly shallow lake,I'd imagin mid 70's surface temp at least. 

Ducky, alot of people over look jerkbaits this time of year. They have worked real well for me the last week. Mid day....


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes, anytime you have at least a foot of visibility jerkbaits work all year long for saugeye and walleye both. There is something about a erratic motion in a jerkbait that they can not resist especially when water and their metabolism is up. This time of year being very aggressive and short pauses is key. Unlike when water is in the 40s and 50s in spring


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> Yes, anytime you have at least a foot of visibility jerkbaits work all year long for saugeye and walleye both. There is something about a erratic motion in a jerkbait that they can not resist especially when water and their metabolism is up. This time of year being very aggressive and short pauses is key. Unlike when water is in the 40s and 50s in spring


That's exactly how I work mine this time of year. And especially like the xraps now because of the slashing action.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

White and pink is the only two colors you need


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> White and pink is the only two colors you need


I dont know why I stray away from pink this time of year. Confidence thing I guess. My go to xrap has been blue/white. And go to jig color has been really any translucent chartreuse with flake in it. I pulled out a few pink tails this morning when things slowed down,but hit one on what I was tossing an just kept with it...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

We fished this weekend. Yesterday was the better of the two for us. Was perfect,hot,muggy,windy,and good wakes coming in from boat traffic. We hit them today just slower. My buddy did drop a really nice one. I got a good look at it,it was really big......


----------

